# Looking for Lead-Singing Bassist



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

We're about to go all Lemmy and Phil Lynott over here!

There are some changes coming over the holidays in terms of availability for a couple people in the band, so I'm looking to kill two birds with one stone and find a lead singer who can also play bass. That way we can also trim down the band to a 4-piece so that we won't be as crowded on some of the smaller stages.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------

